# when can I expect to feel 4th baby move?



## beccaboo82

Hi all, This is my 7th pregnancy! I have 3 healthy gorgeous children and I have had 3 miscarriages due to APS! I was just wondering when anyone on pregnancy number 4 started to feel baby move? I thought I started to around 13 weeks and my midwife said it is very possible for me to be feeling baby this early but now I am not too convinced lol :flower:


----------



## rowleypolie

that would be super early! i felt DD2 at 16 weeks- and i have heard of people feeling movement at 15 weeks.


----------



## amjon

When did you feel your others? I think that would be more of an indication than the number. I felt #1 at 10 weeks and this is pregnancy #4 at 9 weeks (#2 & 3 ended before 7 weeks).


----------



## memes12

I was between 21-22 weeks with #1, 16 weeks with #2 and 12 weeks with #3. :)

Edit: Thought I might add that #3 is measuring about a week ahead.


----------



## stardust1976

I agree with the thinking that it depends on when you felt your others move - this is my 8th pregnancy but my 5th baby (1 ectocpic/1 mc/1 mmc).

With my 4 other children I felt them all early from around 11-13 weeks. This one I have an anterior placenta (the U/S tech told me it's right across my belly, mostly on the right side but over some of the left side too, and sits between my belly button and my pubic bone!), so I felt movement much later than previously with this baby. (But still earlier than a lot of other people). I felt 'unsure' movement at 15 weeks, then definite by 16 weeks and now at 19 it's completely unmistakeable (although she's been rather quiet in the last few days because she changed position from the squished in transverse right down in my pelvis that she seems to love so much but is quite painful for me, to a seemingly more normal up/down position and so I'm feeling less because I don't feel much when she kicks the placenta). 
At 13 weeks you could definitely be feeling your baby, especially given you do TEND to feel them sooner in subsequent pregnancies. :)


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

This is my 4th baby and I didn't feel proper movement till 19/20 weeks. Now I feel baby all the time :happydance:


----------



## beccaboo82

Thanks all for the replies :flower: I feel that I asked a rather random question but I am one of these people that like to know as much as possible about pregnancy as I was told I would never have children! 

My 1st and 2nd pregnancies ended at 11 weeks 1st and 13+6 2nd and I didnt feel them. My DD I felt bubbles/flutterings around 14/15 weeks, next pregnancy ended at 10 weeks. My DS I felt around 16 weeks and I always measured a few weeks ahead with him so was told he was going to be 14 pound plus luckily he was only 7lb 12oz lol My 2nd DD I know this sounds bad but I can't actually remember when I 1st started to feel her as I was always busy running around after the other 2 and moving house etc but I think it was around 15 weeks so when I felt what I thought was this baby at around 13 weeks I was shocked but pleased. We got told at 14+4 it is a boy but I am still not convinced I have posted a scan pic and alot of people have said boy so they could be right my son would be all :happydance: if this is true he is the only boy in 4 generations xx


----------



## hopefully4

i felt rolling like around 12 weeks by 15 week was full on kicks you can feel from the outside to :)


----------



## beccaboo82

hopefully4 said:


> i felt rolling like around 12 weeks by 15 week was full on kicks you can feel from the outside to :)

Oh wow that is mega exciting! I wanna feel proper kicks like NOW I am so impatient lol xx


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

Hi I felt my daughter move at 15 weeks but this bubba was 21 weeks this was because my placenta is at the front. X


----------



## beccaboo82

I keep forgetting to ask where my placenta is, I have had 7 scans so far so I am sure they would have said if it was anterior etc x


----------



## amjon

beccaboo82 said:


> I keep forgetting to ask where my placenta is, I have had 7 scans so far so I am sure they would have said if it was anterior etc x

They may not as it isn't an issue. They have told me where the twins' placentas are and that is how they keep track of who is who, so they can track their growth. Just ask the tech next time you have one.


----------



## StarrySkies

This is my 4th and I've only just really started feeling proper kicks and movements in this past week! I'm 19 weeks 2days (still haven't updated ticker) I was starting to get worried at one point as I was feeling movements with the others at about 16! 
X


----------



## beccaboo82

I have my next scan at 21 weeks so ages to wait yet but will ask for sure. 

I am a born worrier because of my pregnancy history so this thread has helped with that. I just assumed I would feel the baby earlier than the rest but now I know I was wrong lol xx


----------

